# help me identify this old quilt pattern



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

I inherited this old quilt, made in the late 1800's..now I would like to make one just like it with new reproduction fabrics..does anyone know what the pattern is called? I know I could sort of trace over the pieces to come close but I would love to know if it has a name..thanks

this is just one square, it is badly deteriorated and I understand that the brown and red fabrics made at that time didn't hold up very well...of course if Iwas that old, I might be a little deteriorated as well...


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

ohhhhh...wish I did..i LOVE that! Good luck with your search..and let us know if you find out. I just might have to give it a whirl!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It looks like the start/center of the Texas Star that is usually 8 points with those diamond designs.

It's really neat.

Angie


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

wow, that is really pretty!! I don't have a clue as to the patteren, but would love to know..Is there anyway we can see more of it??
Maxine


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a pretty quilt pattern. I also would love to see the whole quilt.....


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

well here is most of it...the whole quilt is 9 20'' squares with the blue and brown sashing and borders...it is in very sad shape, so it is just a look at once in a while quilt...the backing is very poor quality muslin...I guess they just used what they had available...and of course it is all done by hand...I have great respect for these ladies of yesteryear who wasted no time and left lovely examples of what they made for their families...I have another of Laura's quilts...a red and white one...I will get it out of the cedar chest and share it...less used, perhaps it was a special quilt...but this is the one I want to recreate...I live in Laura's house and think of her often...I would love to see other old quilts that anyone has..genna


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

How neat that you know some of the history of your old quilt. Did you know this person? I love to hear the history on old pieces. It is a beautiful quilt.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

no, I didn't know her...she lived at the turn of the century...but died way before I was born...this family just has lots of interest in family history, and the quiltmaker's husband was a colorful fellow...served in the state legislature and was very interested in making his little village a place that was noted...too bad or maybe very good, that now it is little more than a ghost village..with a few families living out here...they built and operated a big general store and built the local school and churches...and of course the house I now live in...having her quilt is a nice connection to her and the family....the land out here is much the same as it was, less populated, but untouched for a couple of hundred years...I love it...


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I am so frustrated. I saw this pattern for sale today. However, I had just had a medical procedure and they gave me Versed and I can't remember the name of it. It was some kind of star and it was done on point. 

I can tell you the store I was in and maybe they can help you. It was Quilts Plus on 86th street in Indianapolis, IN. I am so sorry that I didn't write it down. It was a packaged pattern that they sell. If you email them the picture they might be able to help you. If not, I'll be back up there in the next month or so and I can try to go look again.

Mary


----------

